# Hook's Haunted Hollow 2010



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

We couldn't put out all of our stuff this year but here is what we had:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great looking haunt! I love how many people sat in the coffin to take pictures. Great idea! Love that scarecrow!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I do and yet do not like all the big bugs.
Great job.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looked very cool! Where did you get all the big bugs? I found the mosquito in a store, but I didn't see any of the other bugs you have?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

great job Glyphen


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

WE got the bugs oddly enough from a Menard's hardware store. At least the roaches. the others we found every year at local Halloween stores. Not spirit stores. Others we've seen on Ebay here and there.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice. Great variety of props.


----------

